# I found a way to color black poodles!!!!



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

While I can appreciate the pretty pink color against the background of black poodle hair, I would never paint the skin of my poodle with paint as you describe. I think it is one thing to color the hair, especially with gentle coloring agents (NOT acrylic), but to actually paint the skin sounds like inviting allergic skin reactions and perhaps putting toxins on the skin. I cringe a little when I look at this picture.

If coloring your poodle was really important to you, a light colored poodle might have been a better idea for you. I would use colored clothing and bright collars and bows to brighten up the black poodle instead of actually coloring the skin.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

there is a spray color for dogs available on petedge.com called pet paint. to color dark dogs, you would use a stencil and spray the stencil with white pet paint to set a base, then use the pet paint colors to color it in. I saw this in person at a grooming show during a seminar and it worked great! and since its made specifically for pets, its totally safe.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

First off this paint is non toxic and safe, I would never hurt my dog! He is fine I'm no dumby I can tell if my dog has a skin issue from if and would absolutely wash if off!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

And so many people out there BLEACH their dogs! And the dogs are all fine! I'm not saying that I would want to push it with his health though.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh and once it drys it comes off the skin and just stays on the hair that's why I think it's good, it's not uncomfortable for him, he hasn't scratched it once, heck he scratched his shaved face more!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's super cute. I love ? the sparkles. Did you shave the heart shape? 

I am one of those people that have bleached my black poodle. I studied a lot before doing so and got special low odor non burning product. The hardest part for her was waiting. The end result was awesome! She got so much attention everywhere we went. I would do it more often if it weren't so much work! It takes at least 2 days and that's for a simple design! 

When using color on your dog (with any product) you just have to get used to the people that don't approve. They will make snarky comments and tell you how you are abusing your dog, etc. Just learn to ignore them ?. Heck my grandmother gets on my case and tells me I'm torturing Winter because he is in a continental cut. Some people just don't understand certain things and are to quick to judge.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

This is not a snarky comment, it is an honest opinion. Dogs were not born to be colored, bleached or painted. If that is your desire, do it to an inanimate object. It seems cruel to subject your dog to being confined and manipulated for long periods of time just to satisfy your idea of beauty, albeit how artificial.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It looks cool, but I wouldn't done it - every poodle I have ever had has to some degree had cysts and or skin infections, so I would not clog up the pores with paint or anything else.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

See what I mean ?. 
Not everyone agrees. That is fine with me, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Luckily it is your dog and you can choose to do with it as you please ?.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you poodlecrazy for those replies  again, it is not on his skin! You paint it on and the small amount on his skin comes off within a few minutes. He doesn't have any skin issues whatsoever. And yes I did shave in that heart I'm pretty proud it was my first time


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

adding creative touches to a dog doesnt mean confinement. i add creative touches in a few minutes to my own dogs. an extra 10 minutes tops. this includes bows, feather extensions, nail polish , and even color (all pet products) and groomers who do full color break it into sessions days apart and maybe even a week apart. plus my dog seems to love the extra attention. she has more pep in her step afterwords and she turns into a show off.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My next dog is soooo gonna be a Black.  

And is soooo gonna have a Maple Leaf shaved into his side! :devil:


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> My next dog is soooo gonna be a Black.
> 
> And is soooo gonna have a Maple Leaf shaved into his side! :devil:


Totally cool!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

cocojen said:


> adding creative touches to a dog doesnt mean confinement. i add creative touches in a few minutes to my own dogs. an extra 10 minutes tops. this includes bows, feather extensions, nail polish , and even color (all pet products) and groomers who do full color break it into sessions days apart and maybe even a week apart. plus my dog seems to love the extra attention. she has more pep in her step afterwords and she turns into a show off.


 So true! Even his two hearts didn't take more than 30 minutes and he doesn't even notice he has it all he knows is that people suddenly want to pet him and talk to him


----------

